# Wild Animals are NOT Pets. WARNING: GRAPHIC PHOTO IN OP



## rdean

It drives me crazy when I see people keeping wild animals as "pets".

I once walked into a bar here in Chicago and this guy had brought in a full grown tiger.  The thing was laying on the floor inside the bar and was on a leash.  It yawned and I blanched.  The teeth looked to be at least three inches long.  And it seemed as big as a bear.  Of course, I turned around and walked out.

Dogs and cats have been domesticated for hundreds of thousands of years, but these other animals?  I just don't get it.  Are these people inviting trouble?







Chimp attack victim Charla Nash on Oprah Winfrey show


----------



## Phoenix

I blame Disney.


And Bush.


----------



## JenyEliza

My love and prayers are with thsi very brave woman and her family.


----------



## strollingbones

you should have posted a warning...with that pic....wild animals are never controllable...see siegfried and roy....no matter how well trained....a 200 or 500 lb animal can do a lot of damage...add to that the owner was sedating the animal with ativan....that shit makes you wake up in different states....i can see the animal going crazy...but who knew the amount of damage it could do


----------



## Zoom-boing

I agree with bones, there should have been a warning or a link to that pic.  

That poor woman . . . my God, my heart goes out to her.  

What the hell is wrong with people??  Was anyone really surprised at this?  Wild animals belong in the wild, not someone's home or even the zoo.  Let 'em all be free as wild animals were meant to be.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Zoom-boing*
> Wild animals belong in the wild, not someone's home or *even the zoo*. Let 'em all be free as wild animals were meant to be.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *José*
> America has an insane legislation that allows people to raise wild animals as pets.
> 
> Many of them arent even natives of North America.



Thread: Foreign Pythons and Anacondas Threaten U.S. 

Date: 10-14-2009, 11:42 PM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/91541-foreign-pythons-and-anacondas-threaten-u-s.html


----------



## xsited1

rdean said:


> Wild Animals are NOT Pets.



No, but they go great next to the mashed potatoes.


----------



## AllieBaba

I know what chimps can do. They're fucking monsters who form perimeter patrols in the wild, attack, dismember and eat leopards. LEOPARDS. THey also kill each other and their own children, and the babies of other chimps. They eat monkeys as well. If they get loose from the compounds where poor misguided souls house them after they become dangerous, they tear people apart, concentrating on fingers, toes, feet, and faces.


----------



## manifold

Wow, a 200 lb chimp.  I had no idea they got that big.


----------



## Jay Canuck

strollingbones said:


> you should have posted a warning...with that pic....wild animals are never controllable...see siegfried and roy....no matter how well trained....a 200 or 500 lb animal can do a lot of damage...add to that the owner was sedating the animal with ativan....that shit makes you wake up in different states....i can see the animal going crazy...but who knew the amount of damage it could do



that Tiger didn't go crazy...that Tiger went Tiger.


----------



## WillowTree

rdean said:


> It drives me crazy when I see people keeping wild animals as "pets".
> 
> I once walked into a bar here in Chicago and this guy had brought in a full grown tiger.  The thing was laying on the floor inside the bar and was on a leash.  It yawned and I blanched.  The teeth looked to be at least three inches long.  And it seemed as big as a bear.  Of course, I turned around and walked out.
> 
> Dogs and cats have been domesticated for hundreds of thousands of years, but these other animals?  I just don't get it.  Are these people inviting trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chimp attack victim Charla Nash on Oprah Winfrey show



You are so right. this woman was on Oprah yesterday. She has no memory of the attack! What was a tiger doing in a bar in downtown Chicago? Is that legal?


----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## Phoenix

Jay Canuck said:


>


----------

